

Why you haven't switched your business to VoIP - dianachu
https://telzio.com/blog/why-you-still-havent-switched-to-voip/

======
thaumaturgy
Blatant advertising aside, this is nice timing for me. I'm currently trying to
get our business number switched over to SIP. My first approach was to go with
Plivo, a YC startup -- but their documentation is _awful_ and their UI doesn't
make up for that.

I had just decided to give up on Plivo and look for another service when this
came along.

------
jarito
Ad that made it past screening, nothing to see here.

------
brianbreslin
How did they make 2 posts to the front page?

------
ianbai
It's great! Quite informative

